# The Itch



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

No , this has nothing to do with the Red Bugs again. I mean, does anybody have the itch for bow season to open. Don't you just want to go out there and check to see if you see any good track's? Look to see hair snagged on the fence line at there crossing spot. Check them cameras to see how many pics you got. It's killing me. I can't wait.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Yes......but the 105 degree heat takes care of it pretty quick!

Actually, I was just thinking that I've got a major problem with my trucks tailgate........there isn't any blood stains on it anymore!

Went the other day to check my camerasand feeders, batteries were dead and the ground was too hard to check for tracks, the ground under my feeder is so dry all the corn has fallen down into the cracks, looks like that really makes the ***** frustrated! lol

But all that being said, October cant get here fast enough!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

tooooooooooooooooooooooo hot.


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

dont have to wait until october this year! btw, does anyone remember the season starting as early as sept 27?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

mr. buck said:


> dont have to wait until october this year! btw, does anyone remember the season starting as early as sept 27?


 It starts Oct. 3rd.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

My workshirt collars are starting to chafe my neck.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Starting to get the itch...but not here it's too hot to even think about. I am dreading going out to the ranch and filling feeders in 3 weeks.

I am looking forward to some freezing temperatures in Northern Quebec for some caribou action on September 11th.


----------



## trailboss (Dec 9, 2008)

i've had the itch this year worse than i have in years past. can't wait to get out there and check cameras and set up blinds and fill feeders and sit around the fire.


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes I got the itch....put my bow stand up yesterday, no mosquitos, but there's no water for them. Really really hot, on the other hand, checked one of my feeders that I rifle hunt, ***** everywhere, 6 sometimes 7 on my game pics.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

***** are always a pain for us as well. But, they are funny critters to watch when there's no action going on. We are pretty dry here too. Lotta pig's been hittin the feeder's lately. I guess they have to eat to.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

can't wait here! i know its hot, but hopefully come oct. 3rd it will have cooled fdown a little bit. i wish it was tomorrow...


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I got the itch so back I think I have fleas!!! We'v spent alot of time this past spring and summer on our place and Im so ready!!!! Need to start practicing every day again instead of once a week.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I can't seem to find time to practice. But, hopefully soon enough.


----------

